# Craigslist RI - 2 YO Female Black Shepherd



## Nikkoli110

http://providence.craigslist.org/pet/945977720.html 


Female Black German Shepherd (RI)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] 
Date: 2008-12-05, 10:55AM EST



Female black german shepherd (will be 2 in feburary) to go to a good home. Must have yard, no cats (maybe 1 will be ok) and willing to give her love and attention. Our work schedules have changed, and it's unfortunate that we can't give her proper love and care. It's not fair to her and we feel badly about it. 

Couple of things: Sarah is healthy and up to date with her shots. She is not sick nor is there any other reason we are giving her away other than our conflicting schedules. But Sarah has been under stress because of our lack of attention, which caused her to eat less and loose some weight. She is about 52 pounds and a bit on the thinner side. We had her checked by the vet, and he said the dog is under stress. These kind of shepherds are used as police dogs and are designed to be a bit slimmer because they are runners and chasers. Her breeder did advise me and state that this breed will fill out and be completely changed in size around 3 to 3 1/2 years of age. 

It saddens me to do this, my children will be heart broken, but we feel that we are doing this for Sarah. The right family will have the privilage to have this beautiful dog that has wolf like charactoristics. I will screen and choose the right family to adopt her, and if it takes time, then time I will take. 

Sarah does come with papers, but we do not wish that she become a breeding dog. Sarah needs love and care and she will be a loyal and protective dog all the days of her life. Note: I will only give her to a family that owns their own home and lives in a suberban/country enviorment where she can run and get plenty of exercise. Get in touch with me and we will set up a time to for you to come see her. 

Serious inquires will only be considered. 




Location: RI 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 945977720


----------



## LadyHawk

I sent a note requesting more info and permissin to crosspost here- need photo etc....


----------



## brt

> Originally Posted By: LadyHawkI sent a note requesting more info and permissin to crosspost here- need photo etc....


If you hear back please encourage the owner to spay this dog before re-homing her to ensure she won't be used for breeding.


----------

